# Refund for super priority service



## davidfred85 (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a letter offering a refund of the super priority price during the flrm process. A decision wasn't reached within the 24 hours so hence the refund. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

davidfred85 said:


> I got a letter offering a refund of the super priority price during the flrm process. A decision wasn't reached within the 24 hours so hence the refund. Anyone else experience that?


No they got mine done in 24 hours but if there offering to refund your money I sure would accept it back and be like sure I will take it since you didn't get my visa done in time!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I have read of several applicants being refunded the super priority fee when the decision was not made within 24 hours.


----------



## Sal- (Aug 25, 2018)

How long did they take to make a decision? 
It’s been more than 24 hours for me and I still haven’t heard back.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Sal- said:


> How long did they take to make a decision?
> It’s been more than 24 hours for me and I still haven’t heard back.



I went on the 15th and had an EMAIL on the 16th, there was a letter delivered on Friday by DX which I wasn't home to receive, we got another DX delivery today which was the letter confirming it. If you payed for super priority and they submitted it the day you did your biometrics you should of heard the next day via email that you used for your application.


----------



## Sal- (Aug 25, 2018)

LMH71 said:


> Sal- said:
> 
> 
> > How long did they take to make a decision?
> ...


I submitted the application couple of weeks ago and had my appointment at 10 am yesterday the 18th. I paid for super priority services and I haven’t received anything yet!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sal- said:


> I submitted the application couple of weeks ago and had my appointment at 10 am yesterday the 18th. I paid for super priority services and I haven’t received anything yet!


It’s Saturday. Pretty sure they don’t work on Saturday so don’t expect to hear anything before Monday.


----------



## Sal- (Aug 25, 2018)

nyclon said:


> Sal- said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted the application couple of weeks ago and had my appointment at 10 am yesterday the 18th. I paid for super priority services and I haven’t received anything yet!
> ...


I thought about that but the lady at the centre said that the home office does work Saturdays and I should hear back today


----------



## Raneem (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello
i Submitted my biometric yestarday at 11 and the lady told me I should hear from the HO toDay by 10:30 and until now nothing

Shall I wait more ??


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Raneem said:


> Hello
> i Submitted my biometric yestarday at 11 and the lady told me I should hear from the HO toDay by 10:30 and until now nothing
> 
> Shall I wait more ??


Give it another day or 2, they will likely refund your fee. Depends on how complicated your case is really I think.


----------



## joggybrown (Feb 25, 2019)

I also receiced a letter for refund for a late decision with my husband’s ILR application using the Super Priority Service. The letter is dated 07/02/2019. Till now we have not received the refund. Today we phoned home office and they said they do not know when the refund will be given back and it is indefinite. Anyone here received their money back as refund?


----------



## carolime (Jan 28, 2016)

I also received a letter yesterday saying that I was due a refund of my super priority fee since my visa was not processed within 24 hours (it was processed in 48!). The letter was dated last week but I have not seen any deposits thus far... will keep an eye out and update when it happens!


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi. 

I decided to post my question under this thread as I didn’t want to open a new one. 
I applied on the 19 of May (paid a super priority fee), went to the sopra centre on the 22 of May paid for a super priority. Later that day I received an email stating that they couldn’t process my application within that timeframe and instructed me to wait for a letter.Then 3 days letter I received a letter saying they need more documents ( only financial part ) from me as that was a reason why they couldn’t process it. 
But the thing is whilst at sopra I scanned and submitted ALL of my docs including financial.
The case worker wrote that I had 14 days to respond by either replying on the email they used to contact me OR send all originals. I sent all my financial documents again via email as well as original ones. 
Now, it was delivered on the 30 th of May via recorded delivery but until now I’ve heard nothing from them. 
I want to apply for a refund of this super priority service as it’s clearly not my fault that they couldn’t see some parts of documents after it’d been uploaded through their system ( I would strongly suggest to upload your documents yourself and NOT by their staff at the centre like I did) 
Is there a link I can use to lodge my complaint against this “service”? 
Thanks.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Missis D said:


> Is there a link I can use to lodge my complaint against this “service”?


https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/contact-us/complaint


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/contact-us/complaint




Thank you very much for your swift response !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

